# Bonding and Bunny digging other bunny



## primeaudio (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

I am in the process of bonding my bunny Trigger to my newly adopted bunny Winnie-Willow. Trigger isn't much of a groomer but sometimes he will give Winn and few quick ones, then move towards her side and physically dig her. She doesn't mind but he'll then start to tug on her fur and she'll jump away. Is this odd behaviour? 

And how do I get Trigger to groom Winn? She's desperate for kisses. I tried peanut butter on her head but he just tries to rip out her fur.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 27, 2011)

Just because you want them to bond, doesn't mean they will. Dont force it. They will groom each other if and when their ready. But if their showing agressive or bad behavious then maybe it's just not meant to be.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 28, 2011)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I think some rabbits are socially stupid. Particularly if they were seperated from their litter young or kept isolated from other rabbits most of their lives. You can't force which rabbit is going to be top bun. Hopefully they will figure it out, but Tigger just may not know what to do with another bun. It took a long time for my Cindi to get the hint when Houdini (her husbun) wanted groomed. He would get very frustrated. They worked it out and now they are inseperable.


----------



## primeaudio (Dec 4, 2011)

It's possible Trigger was taking from his mom and siblings to early. I got him from someone who bought him from a pet store, so it's likely. He was basically an adult when I got him.
I'm glad to hear that they may be able to work it out. They both really like each other from what I can tell. Trigger always binkys when they are out together and not as much when he's alone. 

The one thing I have noticed is that when Trigger starts getting rough, Winnie Willow will flip around to face him and start grooming him. So, he gets a payoff for being rough.


----------



## tamsin (Dec 6, 2011)

Rabbit's dig at another bun when they want them to do something and they aren't so not grooming or not moving out the way would be examples. 

It's really hard to judge without seeing whether it's aggressive or just slightly rough communication.

I agree, some rabbits are just a bit socially awkward. 

I would keep a close eye but let them spend as much time together as possible - if you've got a weekend where you can watch them the whole time that would be good. I think it will just be a case of supervising whilst they learn each others quirks.


----------



## KelzBunz (Jan 23, 2012)

I googled this exact issue, and now here I am  I am desperate to bond my bunnies but soo nervous at the same time. I don't want anyone getting hurt, and I don't trust myself to read their body language, to know what is normal, to-be-expected bonding bunny behaviour, and what's not.  I tried once, and they ignored each other for awhile but then my male started 'digging' at the doe's back and fur was coming out in clumps. I want to be able to do this... just not sure I can handle it  Thoughts, ideas, tips?? 

Curious as to how your bonding went since it has now been a few months?

(edited to say that once the digging started, I wussed out  )


----------

